# P/N How to add buttons to the instrument panel?



## sailwind (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi guys, 

Thinking of adding some accessory buttons/switches to my 330i console. The row of buttons I'm talking about is the one that contain the DSC on/off and the Heated seats controls. I don't have heated seats on my car so the only two buttons on that row are DSC and HK contorls. 

Is it possible to purchase and add more accessory buttons to that panel? I'm sure they make panels with 4, 5, or more openings, and the buttons to go with it. I think it would give things a cleaner look and I'm surprised BMW does not provide empty slots for this purpose on the E46. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

sailwind said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thinking of adding some accessory buttons/switches to my 330i console. The row of buttons I'm talking about is the one that contain the DSC on/off and the Heated seats controls. I don't have heated seats on my car so the only two buttons on that row are DSC and HK contorls.
> 
> ...


In all e46s from MY 2000, the switches in that area are part of the Center Console Switch Center (SZM). If you want to add more switches, you need to replace your current SZM w/ one that has the additional buttons you want; you can't just replace the plastic front-panel and plug-in additonal switches. The older e46s had separate switches.

I assume you don't care if these additoinal buttons do anyting-- you just want it for aesthetics. I think the complete set includes:
-heated seats
-DSC
-HK
-covertible top

As to why BMW doesn't provide "empty slots"-- if you mean why don't they provide plastic blanks or plugs that you can pull out-- I actually applaud them for doing that. The use of plastic plugs to cover up switch holes for accessories the car doesn't have is pretty "econobox".


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

robg said:


> I think the complete set includes:
> -heated seats
> -DSC
> -HK
> -covertible top


HDC for 2002 and newer xi models also.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

robg said:


> I think the complete set includes:
> -heated seats
> -DSC
> -HK
> ...


Two different tire pressure monitor options, as well. There don't seem to be part numbers in the ETK for the various versions of the switch panel - my guess is it is ordered by VIN.


----------



## sailwind (Sep 19, 2003)

If it's for the whole SZM, I think the price I checked at the dealer ran for over $200. Yeowch.

May have to explore the ashtray for a momentary switch placement.



robg said:


> In all e46s from MY 2000, the switches in that area are part of the Center Console Switch Center (SZM). If you want to add more switches, you need to replace your current SZM w/ one that has the additional buttons you want; you can't just replace the plastic front-panel and plug-in additonal switches. The older e46s had separate switches.
> 
> I assume you don't care if these additoinal buttons do anyting-- you just want it for aesthetics. I think the complete set includes:
> -heated seats
> ...


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

robg said:


> In all e46s from MY 2000, the switches in that area are part of the Center Console Switch Center (SZM). If you want to add more switches, you need to replace your current SZM w/ one that has the additional buttons you want; you can't just replace the plastic front-panel and plug-in additonal switches. The older e46s had separate switches.
> 
> I assume you don't care if these additoinal buttons do anyting-- you just want it for aesthetics. I think the complete set includes:
> -heated seats
> ...


The complete set would be a combination of the following:

DSC/ASC
HK
rear electric blind (sedan/coupe only)
convertible top (2)
heated seats (2)
Tyre Pressure Control (RDC)
Hill Descent Control (xi/xd only)
Sport (M3 only)

Don't know what would happen if you ordered a car with so many options that you overran the space available for switches (max. 7)...

2001-on cars with just DSC or ASC use a single switch by itself and a complete strip to hide the rest of the holes, like pre-2000 cars. SZM components have a minimum of two switches (e.g. DSC and HK) and are configured for LHD only. Very irritating if you drive a RHD car - the DSC switch is on the passenger side.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

andy_thomas said:


> Don't know what would happen if you ordered a car with so many options that you overran the space available for switches (max. 7)...


Don't think its possible-
Here are the 2 worst case scenarios:
M3 convertible would give you all 7
2 heated seats
2 convertible top
1 sport
1 tire pressure
1 HK
(No hdc and I think the sport replaces the DSC button on M3s?)

330xi (uses all 7)
2 heated
1 HDC
1 DSC
1 Rear blind
1 tire pressure
1 HK
(no sport, or covertible top)


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

robg said:


> Don't think its possible-
> Here are the 2 worst case scenarios:
> M3 convertible would give you all 7
> 2 heated seats
> ...


My M3 cab has a full set...you almost got it right, except that there is no HK button and instead I have a DSC button. You have to be able to turn DSC off to get to S6 on the SMG!  
The Sport button adjusts the accelerator curve only, so you need both.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

CzTom said:


> My M3 cab has a full set...you almost got it right, except that there is no HK button and instead I have a DSC button. You have to be able to turn DSC off to get to S6 on the SMG!
> The Sport button adjusts the accelerator curve only, so you need both.


Cool-thatnks for the info. I think BMW may have eliminated the HK button (on all cars w/ HK) sometime in the last few years-- probably just for this reason-- they wouldn't have enough space for it. IS there now some other way of activiating the effect that the HK button used to?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

robg said:


> IS there now some other way of activiating the effect that the HK button used to?


Perhaps the "H/K button" effect is now permanently activated :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've seen the HK button on fairly recent cars. I had a combo in my head once of a config that would need more buttons but I can't remember offhand.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

robg said:


> Don't think its possible-
> Here are the 2 worst case scenarios:
> M3 convertible would give you all 7
> 2 heated seats
> ...


The M3 retains the DSC switch, I thought. Perhaps BMW prohibits certain ordering combinations if it can't find space for all the switches you'd need .


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

andy_thomas said:


> The M3 retains the DSC switch, I thought. Perhaps BMW prohibits certain ordering combinations if it can't find space for all the switches you'd need .


sailwind told us what happens. The M3 convertible gives the "worst case" scenario- and it appears that BMW simply deletes the HK button.


----------



## JoeCinVa (Apr 26, 2002)

robg said:


> sailwind told us what happens. The M3 convertible gives the "worst case" scenario- and it appears that BMW simply deletes the HK button.


Can't speak specifically to the E46 Cab but the E36 Cab H/K functions as follows: the H/K activation is linked to the position of the convertible top. Top up= H/K on. Top down=H/K off. I don't have the H/K myself but that's what the wiring diagrams have.


----------



## Dryver (Aug 23, 2005)

*Window switch broken*

My window switch in the center console near my stickshift broke when I pulled up on it, is this common? I don't thnk I used exessive force. I have been searching the forums and have found nothing on it. The sdealer has replacement switch but does anyone know the procedure to remove the console cover around the window switches/stickshift?


----------



## sailwind (Sep 19, 2003)

Dryver said:


> My window switch in the center console near my stickshift broke when I pulled up on it, is this common? I don't thnk I used exessive force. I have been searching the forums and have found nothing on it. The sdealer has replacement switch but does anyone know the procedure to remove the console cover around the window switches/stickshift?


What do you mean "broke"? Like the part physically snapped? Or does it just not wiggle as well as before?

I've opened the sucker up a few times to play with the mechanism. It's actually fairly straightforward so if you didn't break the tab you may be able to fix it yourself. That thing gets unsnapped pretty easily.

First remove your shifter boot by just tugging at the edges. Then you'll see the screws holding the shifter plate down. Unscrew that, then you'll see how the window control module can detach from the shifter plate. Unplug the harness, then pop open the window control module, and see if you can wiggle the switch back into position.


----------

